# Massey 35 speedometer question



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Trying to restore all of my guages. Where does the cable on the speedometer run to


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe your MF 35 originally had a 12V generator with a tachometer drive on the rear. You probably have an alternator in its place now, with no facility for connecting the tach.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cheaptractorparts (good outfit...I've bought form them in the past) had 12V alternators with tachometer drives to fit a MF35. Check them out.


----------



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Actually it has the original generator with the tach


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Before you hook up a new cable, make sure the tachometer is not froze up. Had this happen once....broke a new cable....DUH!!


----------

